# Daiwa Sol info



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

hi folks, 
Looking at getting a new reel, the sol is on the list, I'm wanting to know if the sol has been updated any time recently or if it is using 5+ year old technology?

Also looking at the stradic which is a bit cheaper but has been revamped as the fi.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't think the Sol has changes a lot over the past few years - i have one and i like it.

I do like the look of this Daiwa Segate - Looks closer to a certate than a sol.
Especially if you were looking at the larger Sol's.

http://www.rayannes.com.au/dyn/page/shop-product/368

NEW AND EXCLUSIVE TO RAY AND ANNE'S - DAIWA SEAGATE SPIN REELS - FROM $299
Seagate 3500H, Capacity PE2 : 300m (ideal20-30lb Braid), Ratio 5.3:1, Weight 395g

New Daiwa Seagate Series Spin Reels
Made For Braid - Jigging - Casting
Digigear High Speed Gearing
8 Bearings (7BB + 1 RB)
Super Metal + Airmetal
ABS + AirBail + Twisbuster ll
Instant Dual Stopper Anti-Reverse
Machine Cut Aluminium Handle
Water Proof Tournament Drag
Machine Cut Aluminium ABS Spool
Titanium Spool Lip
CRBB Bearings
5 Year Warranty

2 Models to choose from:

SEAGATE LIGHT 3500H $299
RCS Parts Compatible (Certate)
6 Kg Tournament Drag System
Large EVA Round Power Knob
Cap PE2 300m (20-30lb Braid)
Ratio 5.3:1 - Weight 395g

SEAGATE 4500H $399
RCS Parts Compatible (Saltiga)
10kg Tournament Drag System
Over Sized Bail Roller For Wind-on Leaders
Cap. PE4 300m (40-50lb Braid)
Ratio 5.7:1 - Weight 595g


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

They're top little reels. However if you were buying now you'd go the upgrade to the heartland.

The heartland has a beefed up gear (can't remember which one- the big one?! :? ) and has rust resistant bearings (CRBB) all through (sol/seagate only has 2 or 3).

The technology in the sol's hasn't really changed in a while, anything new is just minor tweaks.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Even with slightly dated technology, the Sol is a fantastic reel, and I would happily fit one to basically every one of my rods...


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

GregL said:


> Even with slightly dated technology, the Sol is a fantastic reel, and I would happily fit one to basically every one of my rods...


I totally agree Greg, they are just too good.

I only own one, but I wish I had more. I also own a Stradic but I think the Sol is slightly better.

Cheers


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

> I only own one, but I wish I had more. I also own a Stradic but I think the Sol is slightly better.
> 
> Cheers


Nativeman- which model stradic are you comparing to?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Redfish said:


> > I only own one, but I wish I had more. I also own a Stradic but I think the Sol is slightly better.
> >
> > Cheers
> 
> ...


I have a Stradic 1000 FI matched to my Loomis 1-3kg Slate IMX Graphite, just a perfect combo.

Cheers


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

(Mines a 2500, spooled with 10lb braid, (for snapper) previously on a 6-10kg Diablo, now sitting on a custom Beast Buster)


----------

